# The Roy Rogers Museum Has Now Been Closed For Good



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The auction took place on Saturday April 16, 2011.

The Roy Rogers Museum has closed its doors for good.
A time in History, never to be seen again, but what a ride it was.
HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU!
THOSE WERE THE DAYS, MY FRIENDS!

The Roy Rogers Museum in Branson , MO has closed its doors forever. The contents of the museum were sold at a public auction
Roy Rogers told his son, if the museum ever operates at a loss, close it and sell the contents. He complied.

_One of several of his guitars sold for $27,500._


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder what happened to Trigger - he was stuffed and mounted when he passed on.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I wonder what happened to Trigger - he was stuffed and mounted when he passed on.


They sold him too. I forget how many thousand they got for him but it was phenomenal.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Results from the auction can be found here:
RESULTS: The Roy Rogers and Dale Evans Museum Collection Sale | Press Release | Christie's


----------

